# Escambia Bay



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone been in gigging Escambia Bay yet??


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I myself havent nor have I seen any reports coming in from that area so far this year. Let us know if you go and check it out. Good Luck.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

I will be somewhere in that area this weekend depending on the wind maybe the intercaostal i'll just wait and see saturday night .


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! i havnt heard anything about that area either...good luck if you go!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I have worked escambia some this year,need aE toSE wind to help out.I work from the interstate bridge to the turn on scenic and i can usually find some if the water isn't to bad. Good Luck


----------

